# Crying again.



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

So i posted 2 weeks ago about my chameleon having a bad infection. I miraculously got that taken care of but now shes literally slipping. I have her in my hand because im scared that shes gonna pass any minute. I cant afford the vet because all thats open is a emergency vet that has a $70 exam fee. Im crying so hard you guys because this is all my fault, she keeps gasping for breaths. If i hadnt left my job even though they were terrible i could afford to save her. Im a terrible owner. I set up a gofundme which got me $20 from a amazing woman. But sadly theres not much can be done with that. Im just at my wits end and its killing me to see her this way. Ive been at college all day and just found her in the bottom of her cage. I dont know how long she had been there :'(. I dont know what to do.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

That's horrible, but hun, if she was already on the way out, there's really no guarantee that you could save her.

I've had a couple of rats that I could have poured thousands into trying to save, and they still would have died. It might have afforded them an extra week, or maybe a month, but in the end, death passes over no one.

I'm not savvy on chameleons, but the best thing you can do is make her comfortable and make sure she stays hydrated. (At the right humidity, I guess? Forgive me, herps are really my brother-in-law's thing.)

If she's still with us in the world of the living by tomorrow, rush her in to your normal vet.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm sorry you are financially challenged and that your chameleon is doing so poorly. Plasma donations should give you about $50 per donation. Of course you will have to think ahead so when you need it, you have the money ready. I would encourage you to decrease the number of animals you are taking care of, or at the very least not to take in more animals until you can really afford it- I know it isn't helping now, but it will in the very near future. How old is your chameleon, what is the life expentancy of a chameleon? Have you contacted nearby animal rescues for help?


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I called a well know reptile guy at my college and he says its probably a parasite and she needs to get to the vet and given dietary supplements and probably kept there for a few days and even if i did take her to my regular vet i still couldnt afford that.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I have 2 that have only required medical care and its her and my dog. The reason i cant afford it is i had to leave my job because it was probably the worst place to work in my city. I cant donate plasma 1 because i dont meet the weight requirement and 2 i have a medical issue. The only 2 rescues in my area are strictly cats and dogs and everynow and then a farm animal because i live in the heart of the bible belt where reptiles arent that popular.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I have literally explored every option right down to trying to rehome her but no one wants a sick chameleon


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

A dog/cat rescue could still have the anti-parasite med she need. Do you know what med she needs?


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I do not because the parasite is unknown he said she needs a fecal test done and hes not a licensed vet so he cant even though i swear he knows just as much and the fees plus fecal plus supplementary care is just way to much.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

For my other lizard just for a steroid and 1 xray like a year ago was 170


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm sorry you are in such a difficult situation. I hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If I were you I would get a job, even part time, so not to ever be in that situation ever again. Open a different bank account and save the money for vet expenses- don't touch that money for anything else. With a dog, a few rats, a chameleon, you probably need to save at least $80 per month not including pet food.


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

You are amazing. Ok i have to brag on raindear

She donated $100 on top of the 20 she already gave!!!!

This is enough to set up a appointment tomorrow!!!


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

Im trying to get another job because i left the one i had because they were cruel. They fired my friend because her vest was rubbing her arm and making it bleed so she refused to put it back on. I was there i saw the whole thing. And i wasnt even doing my job they were making me stay late to do other peoples jobs


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry that things aren't going well.How was the vet?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope the vet appointment went well! Did you get any tests done?


----------



## Ratlettes (Mar 29, 2016)

Updates please!!!!


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

So the exotix vet wasnt in but we did get her a fluids shot to help if she was dehydrated but sadly she passed away tuesday. It breaks my heart but the vet thinks she could have had a infection somewhere.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so sorry. I know this is painful for you. I hope the job situation looks up for you soon.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## CourteesRatties (Feb 23, 2016)

I actually got a job today so ;D. We buried her in the backyard where we buried my cat and a pet mouse i had.


----------



## Mewlittle (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm sorry your baby girl passed away

If i was you I would save back some of your money from each checkso you have vet money for whenever one of your currents needs vet care ,I know its hard
I wish the best of luck for you.


----------

